# OMGoodness cutie pie in Keller, TX for adoption



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

This links to my pinterest board full of fluffs, but click the picture again and it will take you to petfinder. This boy is too cute not to share and is in Keller, TX.

Adoptable Fluffs / KAC Jackson is an adoptable Maltese Dog in Keller, TX. Meet Jackson, a spunky little man with a huge personality. Jackson is from a breeder who had way too many dogs. Jackson is full of love and perso...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazing how dogs this wonderful wind up in rescue! Hope he gets a great home. Thanks for posting.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He is from a "breeder" who has too many dogs. Isn't this what all breeders do with their dogs they're finished with? Head shake, Sigh. What's one man's trash is another man's (or woman's) treasure. If I didn't already have my sweet boy, I wouldn't be sharing this listing, I'd be in my car on the way to Keller to pick this boy up!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! I drive through Keller everyday - I work out at their 24 Hour Fitness....

"I cannot have another dog.....I cannot have another dog.....I cannot have another dog"

But look at that gorgeous face!

My fiance' actually forwarded this to some close friends who live in Keller. They don't currently have a dog, but they sure love ours.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's sooooo adorable and huggable looking. Sigh. I hope he finds his fur-ever home quickly!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my! I drive through Keller everyday - I work out at their 24 Hour Fitness....
> 
> "I cannot have another dog.....I cannot have another dog.....I cannot have another dog"
> 
> ...


Glenda - he is so cute. He reminds me of Tyler. Gee I hope your friends want him. Wouldn't that be great? You can offer petsitting to them as an incentive.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh he reminds me of Laurel, he is so cute!!!!do you see where it says he is full of love and PERSONALITY, I wonder if it means he is ornery like she is!!!!I'd take him if I were near there, sadly Ohio is a long way from there! Hope he finds a perfect forever home !!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Goodness, he looks like the perfect boy! Too far for me, but so cute! I am sure someone has snatched him up already.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I just checked and it looks like he has been adopted - no surprise there!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I missed seeing him I guess (coz when I clicked on link, there was nothing) so I also guess that he is adopted now.


----------

